# new x-trail user here :)



## wolwol (Apr 3, 2005)

hey guys, just wanna say hello here from Indonesia, just bought a new x-trail, unfortunately, the x-trail specs here is totally crappy
unlike the one from the rest of the world and i would think this is 2004 model for the rest of the world except indonesia?
and its a 4x2 model as this is a CKD (completely knocked down) model, instead of a CBU (completely built up) which is MUCH more expensive here in indonesia *sure, the tax & fees here are exorbitant!
2 types of model here in Indonesia, St (sports touring) & Xt (extra touring)
the one i bought is a St. *cheaper model*

The difference between the St & Xt *as far as i know*

- front light washer
- roof rack with light
- wooden panel
- leather interior
- audio system

hopefully i'll get the car by this wednesday

if you guys wanna ask anything, shoot it out :cheers:


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

Welcome wolwol,
It's funny how they outfit the same car for different countries. In Canada there's no roofrack lights (illegal?), no headlight washers (too prone to freezing?), and no wood panels. Luckily, we do get audio, and leather if we want it. And heated seats, which I imagine you wouldn't need in Indonesia. :thumbup:


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

I got 2 question & a petition:

1. ¿Wich engine you got?
2. ¿Wich engines are available there?

Petition: :showpics:

Ahh... Welcome to this worldwide community


----------



## Thorongil (Mar 18, 2005)

Welcome.

Roof rack lights are not illegal in Canada. Look at all those Jeep Liberties driving around with the huge roof rack light set:


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

Oops, forgot about them.


----------



## wolwol (Apr 3, 2005)

i'll digest everything here 

1. not sure about the rules in canada  but the roof rack alone, will cost you about us$2000 to be installed here as an option on a St model. 

2. Currently there's only 1 engine option here *doh*, the QR25DE, a 2488cc engine. They do offer a CBU -Completely Built Up- 4x4 model. 

3. currently a 4 speed automatic transmission only for the Indonesian model, i heard they will offer a 2000cc manual transmission by the end of the year

From seeing Canadian x-trail on nissan's canada site, i think you guys have the latest model *maybe?* and its different from the Indonesian x-trail model

which is the latest model, a grille with nothing on it or a grille with bar on it?

this is the Xt model, with the roof rack light on it











and there is a cooler drink, which uses the air conditioner as a cooler, instead of the hazard light button & the 4x4 settings on it










an electric folding mirror 









Once i'll get it this wednesday *crossing my finger here* i'll take some pictures of it  

meanwhile, here's the local nissan website, its in indonesian though
shoot me questions if you have one 

http://www.nissan.co.id/vehicles/xtrail/default.asp?rn=0


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Series I*

Hi wolwol,

After checking the link to the Indonesian Nissan site, it appears that you guys have a Series I xtrail with added features and a different front grille, compared to the Australian Series I.

Your xtrail look have exactly the interior as my Series I-ST (which was the same look until the facelift model-Series II came-out in 2004) This is what Canada now have (Series II facelift models)

The differences between the Indonesian and Australian models seem to be the following:

1. Front Grille shape.
2. Headlight washers
3. The small mirror on the front guard/fender

Hyper Roof rails were also oferred/sold in Australia for a VERY limited time as Series I and they didn't not come-out as Series II (yet).

Your range of xtrail seems to be exactly the same as Malaysia, where they're now getting a new realease xtrail with a different front grille and the small side mirror on the fenders as well the side mirror with a turning signal light.

Check my web site and you'll know what I'm taking about when I say Series I xtrail and then have a look at either Nissan Canda or Australia and you will see the Series II xtrail.

Good luck with your xtrail and remember no matter what series it is, it's a GREAT CAR that you will enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

I also have a Series 1 2004 X-Trail, Central American version  My truck looked stock the same as Jalal's (aussietrail) with different grille from yours. My S/T also has the can coolers/warmers, but it's AWD as the switchgear is located directly on top of the can coolers.

Congratulations on your purchase and I hope you stay and post around :thumbup:


----------

